# Male/Female?



## tdOtjunior (Apr 22, 2012)

Believe it or not I can tell male from female with Mollies...but cichlids!! Looking at their "vent" is not possible. Any other ways of telling the sex???


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

There are hundreds of spcies of cichlids, if I recall correctly, close to 1500. Many can easily be sexed - in fact, very few can't be. So which species are you trying to figure out (by Murphy's Law, it'll be one where only they know...).


----------



## tdOtjunior (Apr 22, 2012)

It goes back to the tank of AC's that I will be taking in..but I started to think are they really African cichlids since some people can't idea them. I had my mind stuck on getting Mollies but since the opportunity to own a few of these beautiful fish came along My research is back to square one! I'm excited just want to know more. Thanks again


----------

